# Mac Port



## phelibre (6 Novembre 2010)

Hi,

J'ai installé MyPaint 0.82  mais la version 0.9 est sortie pour linux et MSWin et rien côté Mac Port. Comment je fais qui prévenir ?

Merci,


----------



## mtcubix (9 Novembre 2010)

la version actuelle est bien la 0.9 sur le site de macPort
MyPaint 0.9.0
    a fast and easy graphics application for digital painters
    Maintained by: ryandesign
    Categories: graphics
    Platforms: darwin 
    Dependencies: protobuf-python26 py26-gtk py26-numpy scons swig-python


----------



## phelibre (10 Novembre 2010)

Ben oui c'est qui leur a demander de mettre port 


#27194: MyPaint
------------------------------------+---------------------------------------
Reporter:  a.phelibre@            |       Owner:  macports-tickets@                   
    Type:  request                 |      Status:  new                                  
Priority:  Normal                  |   Milestone:                                       
Component:  ports                   |     Version:  1.9.1                                
Keywords:                          |        Port:                                       
------------------------------------+---------------------------------------
Hello,
I use MyPaint 0.82 Mac Port. But version 0.9 is out
and I do not know how MacPorts will be updated?

-----------

#27194: MyPaint: update to 0.9
-------------------------------------+--------------------------------------
 Reporter:  a.phelibre@            |       Owner:  ryandesign@           
     Type:  update                  |      Status:  closed                 
 Priority:  Normal                  |   Milestone:                         
Component:  ports                   |     Version:                         
Resolution:  fixed                   |    Keywords:                         
     Port:  MyPaint                 |  
-------------------------------------+--------------------------------------
Changes (by ryandesign@):

 * status:  new => closed
 * resolution:  => fixed


Comment:

Updated in r73251.


----------



## mtcubix (10 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement en effectuant une recherche sur myPaint, je suis tombé sur un ticket ouvert qui reprend les mêmes termes que ton post..
Apparemment ça a marché, he bien bravo


----------

